# Leisuredrive and Nu Venture



## 89430 (May 23, 2005)

Hi, 

Anyone had any experience of either Leisuredrive or Nu Venture Custom Conversions. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

Hi 4by4
We have a VW T4 converted by Nuventure,What do you want to know
Chris


----------



## 89430 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

Just general things like build quality, what are the fittings like,customer service. Basically would you recommend them!


----------



## Dudcotion (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi 4by4.

We used Leisuredrive five years ago.
They found an excellent used T4 van for £6k, With a "split package" deal (They do the hard bits, we just screwed in some furniture and hung the curtains.) the conversion was done for £4k.
After five years of fun we have just been offered £10k part exchange for it.
This is the cheap-and-cheerful end of the trade. But they are both of these and helpful too. Cheers, Colin.


----------

